
Principles of Software Emulation (a visual intro to the theory and practice) - shakinbits
http://bertolami.com/index.php?engine=portfolio&content=paperwork&detail=principles-of-software-emulation
======
smartan
Neat and comprehensive. I've always been fascinated by emulation but had
trouble finding the time to get started. Always wondered why universities
never seem to offer courses on this.

